# Canada's plan to start bombing in Syria



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 27, 2015)

As much as I hate ISIS and what they do, Canada's plan is also quite stupid.

A year ago, they were anti-Bashar al-Assad, and were helping the rebels take over Syria (which happened to be ISIS members, along with other terrorist groups), now they're pro-Bashar al-Assad and helping him kill the rebels. Additionally, what are you going to tell Bashar? "Hi, we're going to bomb your country, to get rid of the rebels."

Thoughts?


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2015)

Canada planning to bomb someone?  Snowballs right?  Or Quebec croissants?

Link please....

ISIS can die in a fire.  Too bad the gubermint is using it to cause shit and steal things.  If ISIS was real, the US would have already fired millions of pounds of spent uranium at them.


----------



## souen (Mar 29, 2015)

@drmike: Canada Considers Taking Fight Against ISIS to Libya, Syria. Then there's also the related articles on C-51 (so-called anti-terrorism bill).

Fwiw, the federal election is slated for October. Here's to hoping the other parties will get more seats, help curb the madness somewhat.

Mmm, croissants.


----------



## k0nsl (Mar 29, 2015)

Why not deploy ground forces? We know why.


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2015)

souen said:


> @drmike: Canada Considers Taking Fight Against ISIS to Libya, Syria. Then there's also the related articles on C-51 (so-called anti-terrorism bill).
> 
> Fwiw, the federal election is slated for October. Here's to hoping the other parties will get more seats, help curb the madness somewhat.
> 
> Mmm, croissants.



Is Defence Minister Jason Kenney this big of a MORON?



> "Obviously we're in Iraq at the invitation of that government in a mission of, *I think, over 2,000 countries being coordinated by the United States*. If we can help meaningfully in the fight against ISIL elsewhere we'll give that consideration," the minister said.


Really, it's a quotable:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22Obviously+we%27re+in+Iraq+at+the+invitation+of+that+government+in+a+mission+of%2C+I+think%2C+over+2%2C000+countries+being+coordinated+by+the+United+States.+%22

There are *196 countries* in the world today.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 31, 2015)

If the plan involves strapping Harper to a nuke then I'm all for it.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 1, 2015)

Surely that has to be an error on the part of the journalist, editor or whatever? Could anyone really be _that_ stupid?



drmike said:


> Is Defence Minister Jason Kenney this big of a MORON?
> 
> Really, it's a quotable:
> 
> ...


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 2, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Surely that has to be an error on the part of the journalist, editor or whatever? Could anyone really be _that_ stupid?


Yes he can be that stupid, and it's no error, he stated that on live television - I'm trying to find the clip of it.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Apr 8, 2015)

Canada is just a follower, they never do anything orginal themselves and if they say they are going to do something its because they just want to be with the rest of the group.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 11, 2015)

souen said:


> @drmike: Canada Considers Taking Fight Against ISIS to Libya, Syria. Then there's also the related articles on C-51 (so-called anti-terrorism bill).



It's a sad turn of events. I don't understand why Canada wants to involve itself in the cycles of violence. The country used to be known for non-intervention and peacekeeping.


As for 'anti-terrorism', won't provoking terrorists only increase the probability of being attacked in response? Might have to move to Sweden at this rate.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweden? Good luck with that. It used to be the most peaceful, non-criminal country on Earth. The "model country". When I grew up in the eighties it was still a "model country" in most respects. Today it has deplored in every direction I can think of and has the highest crime rate in the world per capita [?], IIRC. At any rate, it certainly is not a safe country by any means of the word. And if you're a woman, expect to be raped, killed, tortured or a combination of those things. Besides that, if any of those fine rocket scientists rape a Swede, either by himself, or in a gang (as happened in Bollnäs 2012) they hold "anti-racist" demonstrations in defense of the rapist, whilst spitting on the victim! It's insane. Many people actually want to get away from Sweden as it's not really a safe place to live, particularly if you're a Swede.



HN-Matt said:


> It's a sad turn of events. I don't understand why Canada wants to involve itself in the cycles of violence. The country used to be known for non-intervention and peacekeeping.
> 
> As for 'anti-terrorism', won't provoking terrorists only increase the probability of being attacked in response? Might have to move to Sweden at this rate.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 11, 2015)

I was only referencing its stance of 'neutrality' re: war, which seems admirable at the very least. Don't really know anything else about the country's culture/politics beyond that.
 



k0nsl said:


> And if you're a woman, expect to be raped, killed, tortured or a combination of those things. Besides that, if any of those fine rocket scientists rape a Swede, either by himself, or in a gang (as happened in Bollnäs 2012) they hold "anti-racist" demonstrations in defense of the rapist, whilst spitting on the victim! It's insane. Many people actually want to get away from Sweden as it's not really a safe place to live, particularly if you're a Swede.


http://www.metamute.org/editorial/articles/wanna-play-game-over


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 12, 2015)

Yep, thought about that a 2-3 minutes after I replied, but decided to let my post stay. Anyway, we do send soldiers overseas to help make other countries democracies - most notably in 2010, when we were sent to help out creating a democrazy down yonder in Afghanistan. Today we send them elsewhere and we also help "train" and "advice" groups/nationalities.

Sweden Sends Troops To Help In Fight Against Islamic State Group In Iraq

...but we're scrapping our military more and more, whilst sending our best off to fight wars they have no interest. Very similar to what the Americans has been doing for far too long. The only good thing about it is those boys and girls do get _some_ actual battle experience. Yep, a gentleman was spot-on when he said a nation cannot survive on _*"avocados and oranges"*_ and USA can't keep pumping their own money in forever..  
 



HN-Matt said:


> I was only referencing its stance of 'neutrality' re: war, which seems admirable at the very least. Don't really know anything else about the country's culture/politics beyond that.
> 
> 
> http://www.metamute.org/editorial/articles/wanna-play-game-over


----------

